# What oddball cartridges are you using this deer season?



## Violator22

I am using my Browning 1895 in 30-40 Krag, and my daughter will use my 99 T in 303 Sav. Using Barnes TSX FN 150's in both. Les


----------



## Redjay

The eight point was anchored by my Savage Model 99 Series A in .358 Winchester.:evil:

My father's seven point fell to a Remington Model 700 in .264 Winchester Magnum.

Both of these guns have been deer poison over the years


----------



## kbb3358

I have used 38-55 over the last two years. To date nothing with it yet. Will try again this long weekend.


----------



## jayzbird

A Ruger 77 bolt action in 7x57 mauser. Using Hornady 139 gr. SSt light magnum rounds.


----------



## Violator22

Hey Redjay, can you email me a pic of that 8 point with the 358, I would like to put it up on my web site, you got a pic of the deer with the rifle? Les


----------



## Violator22

jayzbird, 38-55's are cool, what model rifle you using? Les


----------



## Rootsy

35 Whelen Ackley Improved... 225 Nosler BT's.


----------



## Redjay

Violator22 said:


> Hey Redjay, can you email me a pic of that 8 point with the 358, I would like to put it up on my web site, you got a pic of the deer with the rifle? Les


 
We usually just hang em' and take all the pictures when we're breaking up camp (kind of last day tradition..)


I'll think about it maybe for this weekend's buck (hopefully)


----------



## Violator22

I'm jealous, need to get a whelen barrel for my 110, 30-06 is just so plain.


----------



## Violator22

Redjay said:


> We usually just hang em' and take all the pictures when we're breaking up camp (kind of last day tradition..)
> 
> 
> I'll think about it maybe for this weekend's buck (hopefully)


I'll hold ya too it, I am proud to post up pics of people using their 99's on critters, you can see a few on my web page at Savagela.org under the hunting pictures tab. Les


----------



## freshwater drum

i shoot the .280 rem aka the 7mm remington express. not sure how odd ball it is but i'm sure i'm the only one in camp shooting this caliber.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

.444 Marlin. Not sure if it is an odd ball, but it is definately not the most popluar round. Shooting it through a Marlin Model 444 that I just purchased recently. 

Jeff


----------



## Violator22

The 280 is a slick cartridge, thinkin on getting a barrel for my 110 in that Caliber. Les


----------



## CMR

T/C System 1 in .58 cal. :yikes:
Ya know, incase T-Rex chases all the deer away.


----------



## Win71

I'm using a Winchester Model 71, in .348 Winchester or a Model 64 Winchester , .32 Winchester Special.


----------



## Rootsy

Violator22 said:


> The 280 is a slick cartridge, thinkin on getting a barrel for my 110 in that Caliber. Les


I am a 280 believer too... Re-barreled and chambered my 700 Mountain Rifle 8 or so years back and the 280 Rem was my choice... Don't hope to find any ammunition at Walmart or Meijer for it though... :lol:


----------



## Carpmaster

8x57 in a sporterized K98......was Grandpa's, it now enjoys launching a 200 gn Nosler at close to 2700 fps, not your typical Grandpa load!!!!:lol:


----------



## woodie slayer

270 wsm
great on deer


----------



## ONEBADAPPLE

this year the 1972 ruger m77 flatbolt in 284win ....did the deed shoots awesome w/ leupold vlll 2.5-8x 36 b&c and for now factory 150 grain pp's
oba


----------



## QuakrTrakr

17hmr.


----------



## jayzbird

M1Garand said:


> For some reason the odd cartridges interest me more and more (even though I also have some of the most popular ones). I was seriously considering putting a pair of the Savage Classics (250 & 300 Savage) on layaway. Now if they'd only have a run of 99's in them...:rant:QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a recent magazine article that they are bringing back the .250 in the Classic series also. Thats awesome!! I have been on the hunt for 2 years now to find a decent priced model 99 in .250 and haven't found one yet! They are in either bad condition or they want a ton of money for em. I am still kicking myself in the rear for selling my Ruger model 77 RSI in .250 Savage. Looks like I'll be purchasing a new .250 Savage soon..


----------



## M1Garand

They're great looking rifles:

http://www.savagearms.com/14AmerClassic.htm


----------



## jward

T/C Encore handgun in .375 Win and 444 marlin if I can get the scope dialed in on the 444. 


Jward


----------



## karl

I"ve been hunting with a Model 99 lever in .250 savage for a few years now. Built in 1950 and boy what a shooter. I love that rifle. I also have a model 94 in .32 win spcl. Was my father in laws gun and i don't know if it ever came out of the gun case on his trips back home to the UP for deer camp. I'll take a doe off my back deck this year just to say it's taken a deer. Also have a remington Model 8 in .35 cal. that is fun to shoot. Something about me and old guns. I'd like to take one deer with each.


----------



## M1Garand

You have some nice guns that's for sure.


----------



## shop tom

It's a choice between my M91/59 Mosin Nagant (7.62x54R)or my slightly sporterized, scout-scoped K98 in 8x57JS. I'd like to try my M95 Steyr-Mannlicher (8x56R), but I have yet to cook up a load that groups well.


----------



## Team Icemonkey

Lee-Enfield .303 British. 1st year going without my Remington 7400 30-06.


----------



## jigworm

Team Icemonkey said:


> Lee-Enfield .303 British. 1st year going without my Remington 7400 30-06.


That brings back some memories. Saw lots of .303, 30-40 krag and my grampa's favorite, the 8mm LaBell (my brother and I each have one). Seems like most of the kids back home started with some sort of military surplus rifle.


----------



## mylo

Winchester model 71 in .348 great deer gun.


----------



## HTC

HTC said:


> A 6" Dan Wesson 445 Supermag pushing 300 grn hornady XTP's


I will be carrying this gun again this year. For those unfamiliar it is a 44 magnum cartidge lengthened .300", the case is actually based of of the 444 marlin.


----------



## reflexshooter

mwakely said:


> 25-06


Love my Model 700 with the 25-06! Badass gun on the whitetails!


----------



## jb

I'll be using one and will loan my son the other.
Mine is a Model 99 in 358 win., the one my son will use is a semi-custom
Win. 88 in 338-08.
Either one is a deer killing machine.


----------



## mudvr1212

I'll be using my .30 "ODD" 06 :lol: It's an extremely rare caliber. You have to special order ammunition.

Actually I'll be using the .243 that I won this year at a wild game dinner. Although, I may consider my smoke pole since it's shooting outstanding groups...:coolgleam


----------



## 2tundras

.270 Weatherby Mag. The baddest round no one uses.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

anyone shootin a .260 Rem for deer?? I think I may want one. Great accuracy!


----------



## huntfishhurt

bring this back from last year,I am considering a .303 British for this year.

Except for using a 12 gauge slug,i have always been a fan of "weird" rounds,not your everyday 30-06 or 30-30 rounds


----------



## hunt-n-fool

A ruger hawkeye in 358 winchester.

If any of you know where to buy winchester ammo for it......... PM Please !


----------



## inland44

NATTY BUMPO said:


> An oldie but goodie.......
> 
> .35 Whelen. I had an older REM 700 '06 just sitting around so I had the barrel _rebored and rechambered _to .35, and wahla, a .35 Whelen was born.
> 
> I shoot 225 gr Nosler BTs. We hunt deer right by a big swamp, and we *dont* need any tracking jobs down in there. Its a stopping rifle, no doubt.
> 
> NB


 
BUMPO,

I have acess to an 80's Vintage BDL that I was thinking of doing EXACTLY the same thing to. Can I ask where you got it done,the turn around time and a ball park cost start to finish? Also what process did they use to re-mark the barrel? 


Thanks

As for me this year, my normal go to deer rifle is my .300WSM but I just might dust off the old Remington ADL rechambered to 7mmSTW or the Ithica 37 16ga with slugs.


----------



## 45/70fan

If I can get up north to rifle country I'll use my grandfathers Win 95 in 35 Winchester otherwise I'll just use my 50 cal flinter.


----------



## redneckdan

CZ-550 in .375 H&H or a #3 in .45-70 or a model 8 in .35 remington


----------



## Tymba

45-70 Springfield model 1873


----------



## bbutler

.357 maximum (not magnum) in a TC pro hunter 26 inch barrel.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Rysalka

Tc30 in Thompson Pro Hunter


----------



## Ferd

PiercedOne said:


> Have it waiting for my brother to come home from germany but its a 1917 enfield in 308 Norma Mag. Kinda symbolic because his old man uses a 300 win mag and the 308 was replaced by the 300.
> Just gotta make sure he learned to shoot straight in Iraq and Afgistan bullets are like 3 or 4 a piece so no blastin a ton of shots off. :yikes:


 I have two .308 Norma Magnums also. One is built on the Enfield, the other on a Springfield receiver. Great cartridge, unless you need to buy the rounds. Reloading is the key on this round.


----------



## tc scout

bbutler said:


> .357 maximum (not magnum) in a TC pro hunter 26 inch barrel.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Same here, 357 Maximum Contender, 14" barrel.
180 Gr. XTP


----------



## Win71

I responded on the first page of this thread a few years back, this year again with a different caliber; this years rifle is a Winchester model 1894, the caliber 32-40 Winchester. How many of these are still in the deer woods in Michigan?


----------



## mgarrett88

Well last year i posted on this thread and said after the hunting season my old 1898 30-40 krag was going to get a facelift and i just got it done and sighted in/ ITS GREAT!!!! It was already half way sportered so i decided I would finish the job. Let me know what you think.

Heres how it started


















Here she is now!!!


----------



## Violator22

Nice job, looks good, I'm going light this year 54 cal TC New Englander, and my Ruger Bisley in 45 Colt


----------



## rmw

A Tika O/U in 9.3x74R

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sam22

I have always enjoyed this thread, which is good because it seems it will never die!
I personally don't have anything goofy, run of the mill, find the cartridges at K-mart type stuff.


----------



## jayzbird

rmw said:


> A Tika O/U in 9.3x74R
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Isn't this pretty close to .375 H&H performance? Shoots a .366 diameter bullet? Wow!


----------



## junkman

I realy love that krag.


----------



## rmw

jayzbird said:


> Isn't this pretty close to .375 H&H performance? Shoots a .366 diameter bullet? Wow!


Yep its a thumper 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## putzy

Not and oddball but im thinking about using my 1943 M1 Grand 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## anon12192013aazz

My daughter will be hunting with an old 44/40 Winchester carbine and dad will be shooting an H&R in 358GNR (a 445 Super Mag necked down to 35 caliber). I've got a couple other wildcats that I'll use in Indiana but will stick my boring old 270 up in Michigan.


----------



## Bearblade

A .50/.50. It's 1/2 loaded w patience and 1/2 with persistence:lol:


----------



## HMC710

I plan on using my new 35 ARem. A shortened version of the 35 Remington that feeds from an AR-15.










The round uses 7.62x39 cases in a short chambered 35 Remington barrel and cut down 35 Rem dies. So far we are getting great accuracy with the 180 gr bullets at 2200 fps. The cases above are L-R, Pre-fireformed x39 brass, reloaded 35 ARem, 300 Blackout


----------



## HardWayMike

30-40 Kraig up here. Looking for a muzzleloader for late season and Ohio.


----------



## sorelle33

My cousin in camp used a .303 British, but has since moved to a .280, and my uncle uses an old .300 savage, lever action gun.


----------

